# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Postpartalna depresija (Davor Moravek)

## stray_cat

http://www.noebius.com/pdf/Davor_Mor..._depresija.pdf

----------


## PericaY2K

hvala nebesima da sam se izvukla bez lijekova...

kad sam bila na rubu da ih počnem uzimati potražila sam pomoć psihijatrice i smogla snage izdržati najkrizniji period...

i dojenje super pomaže, jer se hormoni tada balansiraju.

----------


## Sambica

Moja šogorica je bila vrlo čudna tijekom trudnoće, ali mislili smo si žena je trudna, pa je to valjda zato. Kad je rodila, bila je još čudnija. 
Moja mama je dva tjedna provela kod njih, kuhala, čistila, brinula se o bebi (dohranjvala je, prema uputstvima babice) jer je šogorica stalno bila neispavana i govorila da joj je preteško s bebom. Šogorica je mojoj mami stalno prigovarala da ne radi ovo dobro, pa ono nije dobro. Mama mi je doma došla plačući. Nakon moje mame, je došla sestra od šogorice na dva tjedna. 
Brat je bio u komi jer se šogorica s njim svaki dan svađala čim je došao s posla i nije mu dala da se približi bebi. Svi smo već bili jako zabrinuti što se događa. Imala je ispade bijesa i govorila nesuvisle stvari. U prvih mjesec dana su bili s njom na hitnoj, i kod njenog ginekologa i nitko nije skužio da nešto nije u redu. Na kraju smo skužili da je nešto grdo krenulo po zlu. Brat je odlučio da je treba voziti u bolnicu (uz negodovanje njezine obitelji). Kad ju je trebalo voziti u bolnicu, njih trojica je nije moglo strpati u auto. Imala je nevjerojatnu snagu i lud pogled. Kad su stigli u dogovornu bolnicu, već je bilo kasno i nisu je htjeli primiti nego su je poslali u Vrapče. Tamo su je primili i postavili dijagnozu postporođajna depresija, koja je prerasla u psihozu (nakon nekog vremena), jer je više puta prestajala piti lijekove (nekoliko puta tijekom dvije godine). 
Ne želim da ovo itko ikada iskusi jer što je sve moj brat proživljavao s njom je prava noćna mora. Napokon se saznalo da se je šogorica u mladosti liječila od depresije (i bila dva puta hospitalizirana) što mom bratu nikad nije spomenula, niti svom doktoru tijekom trudnoće. Sve bi bilo drugačije da je imala povjerenja u druge ljude, ali ona je odabrala šutnju i napravila si još veće s...e. Vjerojatno bi njen doktor drugačije pratio trudnoću, i nju. Da ne kažem da je beba dobila psihotični dermatitis, izgubila na težini (jer je njena sestra nije dohranjivala), skoro je i beba završila u bolnici. A moj brat od silnih svađa nije ni skužio da s bebom nešto nije u redu. Ma strašno. Što je moja nećakinja proživjela od prvih dana je nešto što ne bih htjela da se dogodi ni najgorem neprijatelju. 
Na kraju se moja mama brinula o bebi, jer je šogorica od silnih lijekova bila ko zombi, i nije joj uopće bilo do bebe. Moj brat je svaki dan plakao, na kraju su suze prestale. Više puta ga je (njega i bebu)  šogorica ostavljala i vraćala se. Pokušala je i samoubojstvo. Kad su živjeli kod mojih nije joj pasalo, kad su bili sami nije joj pasalo. Stalni strah da nešto ne napravi bebi. Malo je pila ljijekove, malo nije. Stalno ju je trebalo kontrolirati, dali ih pije. Kad je prestala piti lijekove, stanje se kroz par tjedana pogoršalo i završila bi u bolnici, i svaki put ispočetka.  GROZNO! 
Nije se za igrati sa depresijom, čim nešto čudno primjetite kod rodilje, svakako čim prije u bolnicu, kod stručnjaka. I treba jako paziti na bebu, jer neke žene čak smatraju da je beba kriva za njihovo stanje.
Ja nikad prije nisam čula za postporođajnu depresiju, i stvarno čovjek ne razmišlja o takvim stvarima dok se to ne dogodi u tvojoj obitelji.

----------

